# iframe eigenschaften



## TheWolf (5. Juli 2003)

wie bekomme ich bei iframe ein border 0 hin

border=0 funzt net und style="border:0px;" auch net

mfg


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

einfach: frameborder="0" 

bye


----------



## TheWolf (5. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank daran habe ich garnicht gedacht


----------

